# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί, άνεση και ασφάλεια !!

## tsioutsiou

Καλησπερα! Θελω να φτιαξω μερικες κλουβες σε εναν εσωτερικο χωρο που εχω και οι διαστασεις που μου βγαινουν για να χωρανε καλα ειναι 70χ80χ70 υψος.
Θα φτιαξω 4 τετοια κλουβια για 4 ζευγαρια Ringneck και 4 κλουβια 50χ50χ50 για Lovebirds. Πως σας φαινονται σαν διαστασεις ?
Επισης αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι οτι καλο θα ηταν να ειναι 1-2 πλευρες καλυμμενες με ξυλο ωστε να νιωθουν ασφαλεια ??!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Οδυσσέα.
Το επιθυμητό μέγεθος κλουβιού για *ένα* ringneck είναι 60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4 εκ., οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι λίγο μικρές οι διαστάσεις που θες. Αν μπορείς να κάνεις τα κλουβιά μεγαλύτερα, τότε αυτό θα είναι το ιδανικό. Αλλιώς, μπορείς για προσωρινά να τα έχεις εκεί μέχρι να τα βολέψεις σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί. Φαντάσου πόσο στενά θα είναι, αν τα ζευγάρια κάνουν και μικρά, που μόλις βγουν από τη φωλιά θα πρέπει να περάσουν ένα διάστημα μαζί με τους γονείς τους, έξω από τη φωλιά, μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν...!!
Για τα lovebirds, οι ελάχιστες διαστάσεις για ένα μόνο παπαγάλο είναι 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9 εκ, οπότε, όπως καταλαβαίνεις πάλι ειναι πολύ μικρό το κλουβί. Προτίμησε να φτιάξεις μεγαλύτερα κλουβιά...!!

----------


## tsioutsiou

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια ! Τελικα οι διαστασεις που αποφασισα να κανω ειναι 1χ1χ1  να μην με δεσμευσουν αργοτερα! Να μπορω να βαλω και ενα αλλο ειδος αν αλλαξω γνωμη για κατι ..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μου φαίνονται καλές διαστάσεις !!
Αλλά πρόσεχε όχι άλλο είδος παπαγάλου ή άλλου πτηνού με το ρινγκεκ ... γενικά να αποφεύγεις να βάζεις διαφορετικά είδη πουλιών στο ίδιο κλουβί !!!!! :winky:

----------


## tsioutsiou

Οχι.. το καθε ειδος ειναι μονο του σε καθε κλουβι, δεν τα βαζω ποτε με αλλα !

----------

